# EMBALSES.NET > General >  Seguridad en las presas

## F. Lázaro

Algunas vece ha salido por ahí el tema de porqué existen algunas presas que se encuentran totalmente cerradas al público y no las podemos ver/visitar/fotografiar.

Bien, ello no pasaría, si no existieran los cuatro im**ciles de turno, como los que se exponen más abajo.

Los aliviaderos (sobre todo los de labio fijo), se han convertido en auténticos parques temáticos para algunas personas  :Mad:  :Mad: 

Toda una recopilación de las ocurrencias de estos subnor**les, porque no tienen otro nombre...

Tirándose por un aliviadero de labio fijo hasta el cuenco (pena que no se dieran con los dientes del cuenco  :Smile: ). Encima le ponen la BSO de Piratas del Caribe, como si fuera toda una proeza lo que han echo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEIwP...eature=related

Fijaros en este individuo  :EEK!: , este ni lo comento si quiera  :Mad:  madre de dios... :Mad: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFlR6...eature=related

Otro más...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atUsD...eature=related

Otro que muy sano no debe de andar...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YmnhX...eature=related

Otro grupito de... ¿Qué os creéis que esto, el bossleig ese??  :Confused: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkabM...eature=related

Saltando desde el trampolín del aliviadero al cuenco...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atUsD...eature=related

Ahora veamos algunas "made in Spain"  :Mad: 

El que ya vimos en el foro... como una cabra...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fda0Gnu5pBQ

Escuchad el talegazo que pegan contra el agua...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZG9NLCvD8Y

Y por desgracia, he visto un vídeo que hubiera preferido no verlo, el cual no lo pongo aquí, porque, os podéis imaginar lo que sale en el vídeo... :Frown: 

Ya no pongo más que voy a aburrir ya, aunque podríamos seguir todo el día con acciones como éstas.

Por todo ésto, y por cosas aún peores (fuegos, actos de vandalismo y sabojates, etc), no nos extrañe si, cualquier día que vayamos a nuestros embalses, nos los encontremos cerrados al público a cal y canto.

En fin, disfrutemos de los embalses, pero no de esta forma... :Mad: 

Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

He estado a punto de editarte el mensaje para quitar los ** que has puesto.

Tienes toda al razón.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> He estado a punto de editarte el mensaje para quitar los ** que has puesto.
> 
> Tienes toda al razón.


Es que... cuidado con las disfunciones mentales que sufren algunos de los protagonistas de los vídeos...tremendas  :Mad:

----------


## jasg555

> Es que... cuidado con las disfunciones mentales que sufren algunos de los protagonistas de los vídeos...tremendas


Luego vienen los lloros. Los "yo no quería", etc...

----------


## sergi1907

No sabría decir lo que pienso de estos individuos sin saltarme todas las normas del foro :Mad: 

Luego la gente normal es la que paga las consecuencias :Frown:

----------


## pedro_montoro

Luego si ocurren las cosas por esas imprudencias vienen los lloros y las lamentaciones

----------


## Luján

> Luego si ocurren las cosas por esas imprudencias vienen los lloros y las lamentaciones


Lo peor es que si tienen un accidente haciendo esas "machangadas", denunciarán al propietario de las instalaciones por inseguridad, con argumentos del tipo "_Si hubiera estado vallado, esto no habría pasado_" o "_si no hay un cartel que lo prohíba , qué sabemos nosotros_" o "_Si no se avisa del peligro no sabemos que lo hay_" u otros de la misma índole.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Lo peor es que si tienen un accidente haciendo esas "machangadas", denunciarán al propietario de las instalaciones por inseguridad, con argumentos del tipo "_Si hubiera estado vallado, esto no habría pasado_" o "_si no hay un cartel que lo prohíba , qué sabemos nosotros_" o "_Si no se avisa del peligro no sabemos que lo hay_" u otros de la misma índole.


Eso tenlo por seguro  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Telita con estos...madre de dios, a donde vamos a llegar???  :Mad:  :Mad: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMydU...eature=related

----------


## FEDE

Todos estos personajes, por llamarlos educadamente, se quieren muy poco a si mismos  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  y por ellos pagamos todos  :Mad: 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

Los humanos ¿somos racionales? ¿de verdad? :Confused:

----------


## Luján

> Los humanos ¿somos racionales? ¿de verdad?


Algunos sí, otros no estoy tan seguro.

----------


## REEGE

Pués amigos mios, parte de la barandilla de la presa del Fresnedas, concretamente la que dá al labio fijo del aliviadero, ésta de pena, por culpa de unos impresentables que se dedican a descender por ella hasta el cuenco amortiguador. El pasado mes de Abril, mientras trabajaba, dos de éstos sinvergüenzas, porque luego no tienen ni educación ni la conocen, colocaron en ella sus cuerdas y cuando se disponian a descender, al llamarles la atención, ya que si a alguno de éstos impresentables le ocurre algo, encima a mi me cae la de Dios, encima me chulearon y me dijeron que cuando me fuese, lo harian...
Es una pena ésta nuestra sociedad, falta de disciplina y educación por parte de una gran mayoria... 
Si y digo una mayoria, ya que entrando en el tema de instalaciones, márgenes y coronación en nuestras presas... Es una verdadera vergüenza, el que la gente se dedique a tirar sus basuras por todos sitios cuando va a visitarlas, los pescadores, y digo un alto número de ellos, mientras práctica su deporte favorito, se limita a tirar sus botes de bebida, maiz, litronas, cleanex, y todo tipo de porqueria que más vale fuese a su casa a tirarla. Por todos éstos, nos estan dando con la puerta en las narices éstas instalaciones tan indispensables para nuestra vida cotidiana. Un saludo y más respeto por el medio ambiente y las obras hidraúlicas.

----------


## Luján

> Pués amigos mios, parte de la barandilla de la presa del Fresnedas, concretamente la que dá al labio fijo del aliviadero, ésta de pena, por culpa de unos impresentables que se dedican a descender por ella hasta el cuenco amortiguador. El pasado mes de Abril, mientras trabajaba, dos de éstos sinvergüenzas, porque luego no tienen ni educación ni la conocen, colocaron en ella sus cuerdas y cuando se disponian a descender, al llamarles la atención, ya que si a alguno de éstos impresentables le ocurre algo, encima a mi me cae la de Dios, encima me chulearon y me dijeron que cuando me fuese, lo harian...
> Es una pena ésta nuestra sociedad, falta de disciplina y educación por parte de una gran mayoria... 
> Si y digo una mayoria, ya que entrando en el tema de instalaciones, márgenes y coronación en nuestras presas... Es una verdadera vergüenza, el que la gente se dedique a tirar sus basuras por todos sitios cuando va a visitarlas, los pescadores, y digo un alto número de ellos, mientras práctica su deporte favorito, se limita a tirar sus botes de bebida, maiz, litronas, cleanex, y todo tipo de porqueria que más vale fuese a su casa a tirarla. Por todos éstos, nos estan dando con la puerta en las narices éstas instalaciones tan indispensables para nuestra vida cotidiana. Un saludo y más respeto por el medio ambiente y las obras hidraúlicas.


Bienvenido de nuevo REEGE, esperamos fotos de tu viaje, las que quieras poner  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

A lo que estamos, a la próxima que pase eso les requisas el material amparándote en el artículo que te de la gana de la legislación que te salga de la nariz. Ya verás que, con lo caro que resulta el material de escalada ya no vuelven por allí.

A escalar a las montañas, que para eso están ahí (como los mismos escaladores (los de verdad) dicen).

----------


## F. Lázaro

> [...] El pasado mes de Abril, mientras trabajaba, dos de éstos sinvergüenzas, porque luego no tienen ni educación ni la conocen, colocaron en ella sus cuerdas y cuando se disponian a descender, al llamarles la atención, ya que si a alguno de éstos impresentables le ocurre algo, encima a mi me cae la de Dios, encima me chulearon y me dijeron que cuando me fuese, lo harian... [...]


Evidentemente, si ocurre algún incidente por culpa de esos impresentables, encima te cae la del pulpo... :Mad: 




> más respeto por el medio ambiente y las obras hidraúlicas.


Por desgracia, ojalá me equivoque, pero no veo a la sociedad cambiando... y peor incluso con algunas generaciones que están saliendo que... tela, pero tela  :Mad: 




> a la próxima que pase eso les requisas el material amparándote en el artículo que te de la gana de la legislación que te salga de la nariz. Ya verás que, con lo caro que resulta el material de escalada ya no vuelven por allí.


Eso no es tan fácil como parece. Tu puedes avisar, advertir, todo lo que tu quieras, pero requisar... :Confused:  :Confused: 

Lo mejor, un telefonazo a la GC y si puedes tirar un par de imágenes de lo que están haciendo, mejor que mejor...

----------


## jlois

No había visto este hilo y tampoco lo que en él se discutía...no soy amigo de entrar en debates ni posicionarme de una forma categórica ante los comportamientos y la ética de cada cual...
Soy el primero en defender estas obras de la ingeniería hidráulica por muchos más motivos de los que muchos puedan creer y por ello no querría justificar con argumentos superficiales la razón por la cual me atrae es sensación de vértigo.
Sólo comentaré que en el ejercicio de la escalada deportiva, en su práctica y su disfrute, personalmente la entiendo como una forma de implicarse con el medio que nos rodea...me explico, no conozco a ningún escalador o escaladora que no tenga una serie de rutinas que muchos debieran observar a la hora de recorrer un farallón, de acercarse a un paraje agreste, de enfrentarse al reto de ascender por una pared rocosa ...de aquellas personas que yo conozco no hay casos insociables, hay riesgo porque es parte de la constante búsqueda de nuevos límites, pero hay también ese punto de concentración y de observación a la hora de analizar todos y cada uno de los retos...hay muchos ejemplos de superación por medio de la escalada y no voy a cansaros con ellos...también existen muchos ejemplos en los que los límites de la racionalidad son rebasados y donde la persona que lo ha hecho puede confundirse entre dos términos fácilmente confundibles, la temeridad y la admiración.
Hace ya algún tiempo coincidí con un veterano de la escalada que entre muchas cosas dijo algo que deberíamos entender en todo su contexto..."a mis sesenta años sigo haciendo esto porque estas rocas no tienen prisa porque deje de hacerlo"...

Me han comentado que debía aparecer una imagen mía por aquí...y ahora es cuando hablaré de esa "seguridad en las presas", de si estas deben o no estar cerradas a cal y canto...y este es un debate un tanto cansino, y creo recordar que ya se expuso en otro hilo. La postura que tomé en aquel momento fue la misma que expondré ahora...es cierto que hace falta más seguridad en las presas, es cierto que esas barandillas y esas protecciones están en muchos casos deteriorados y no creo que sea por la colocación de unas cuerdas ( personalmente, cuando hacemos escalada artificial, se revisan al milímetro las zonas de aseguramiento y creedme que las cordadas no dejan mayor huella que la que alguien haga al apoyar sus zapatos sobre alguno de esos barrotes )...lo que creo es que hace falta más personal en las presas y menos cámaras, hace falta más personas empleadas en el cuidado y mantenimiento de unas instalaciones que en la mayor parte de los casos ya son irrecuperables...
Hace falta más medios humanos y menos rentabilidad a base de automatismos que transforman unos lugares para disfrutar de sus vistas excepcionales en verdaderos campos de concentración que con sus verjas , sus barreras casi infranqueables hacen que el saltárselas sea un falso reto que nunca debiera ser superado pero que a veces se supera.
Este hecho de por sí grave por las consecuencias que pueda acarrear sería totalmente distinto si existiera un protocolo de actuación para "abrir al público" esas instalaciones e incentivar con la posibilidad de observarlas para que el trabajo de nuestros antecesores sea admirado  y sentido no sólo al ver una simple imagen sino percibiendo el viento en nuestro rostro...las mismas sensaciones que otros tuvieron antes que nosotros...
Y con esto no estoy proclamando que se abran las puertas de las centrales a cal y a canto, no, estoy hablando de los muros, estoy hablando de esas zonas que amparándose en ciertos artículos de nuestra confusa justicia las cierran por motivos de seguridad en la integridad de sus instalaciones...
En fin...el tema da para mucho y no quiero entrar en debates como antes ya dije. 
Que cada cual sea consciente de lo que hace y que el respeto y la humildad sean principios básicos a la hora de admirar estas obras...y para finalizar, esa imagen en cuestión que me han comentado que debía ser aquí donde se ubicara ( supongo que se dijo de forma sarcástica ) no tiene nada de arriesgada , aunque quizás sí fue arriesgado acercarse hasta aquella posición recorriendo el pie de la presa mientras en la parte superior podía haber alguna persona incapaz de guardarse esa lata vacía en su coche y tirarla más tarde en un contenedor apropiado a tal menester, y que podía resolver el tirarla como tanta m***da que allí en el fondo había...para mí , eso si que es injustificable e indefendible...lo demás, lo dejaremos aquí pues creo que todos nosotros, y cuando digo todos, hemos hecho nuestras fotos de rigor en las que personalizamos el momento y el vacío de fondo...

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.


Jose Luis.

----------


## ben-amar

Este hilo: "Seguridad en las presas", creo que deberia ser mas explicito y no esta enfocado en condiciones. Veamos:
Seguridad en las presas ¿para quien?
¿Estan las presas en peligro y son objetivo de terrorismo o simplemente de los desalmados que van destrozando cuanto encuentran a su paso?
Si  es así o son susceptibles de actos contrarios deberian contar con unos protocolos, seguro que existen, que protegiesen las obras y las personas que alli trabajan.
Sin embargo, si al decir "seguridad en las presas" nos referimos a los actos mas o menos temerarios que hacen o pueden hacer cuantos las visitan, eso es harina de otro costal.
¿es lo mismo saltar sobre el muro de coronacion o bajar por un aliviadero que ponerse bajo el muro de la presa para hacer una foto o lavarse?
¿es lo mismo romper un cristal que bañarse en la represa? ¿que es lo realmente peligroso y para quien?
Somos mayores, la mayoria, y sabemos lo que hacemos, las consecuencias que pueden tener nuestros actos y las asumimos. Si no hacemos daño a nada ni a nadie con nuestros actos ¿quien nos puede recriminar? Sera mas o menos sensato, temerario o imprudente pero se supone que sabemos hasta donde se puede llegar. ¿quien no se ha puesto en peligro alguna vez haciendo cualquier cosa? incluso ha podido poner en peligro a otros, por ejemplo en un coche, no tiene que ser en una presa.
SEGURIDAD, ¿para quien? ¿de que seguridad se habla aqui? y por ultimo ¿quien decide lo que es seguro?
Un saludo para todos

----------


## Luján

> Este hilo: "Seguridad en las presas", creo que deberia ser mas explicito y no esta enfocado en condiciones. Veamos:
> Seguridad en las presas ¿para quien?
> ¿Estan las presas en peligro y son objetivo de terrorismo o simplemente de los desalmados que van destrozando cuanto encuentran a su paso?
> Si  es así o son susceptibles de actos contrarios deberian contar con unos protocolos, seguro que existen, que protegiesen las obras y las personas que alli trabajan.
> Sin embargo, si al decir "seguridad en las presas" nos referimos a los actos mas o menos temerarios que hacen o pueden hacer cuantos las visitan, eso es harina de otro costal.
> ¿es lo mismo saltar sobre el muro de coronacion o bajar por un aliviadero que ponerse bajo el muro de la presa para hacer una foto o lavarse?
> ¿es lo mismo romper un cristal que bañarse en la represa? ¿que es lo realmente peligroso y para quien?
> Somos mayores, la mayoria, y sabemos lo que hacemos, las consecuencias que pueden tener nuestros actos y las asumimos. Si no hacemos daño a nada ni a nadie con nuestros actos ¿quien nos puede recriminar? Sera mas o menos sensato, temerario o imprudente pero se supone que sabemos hasta donde se puede llegar. ¿quien no se ha puesto en peligro alguna vez haciendo cualquier cosa? incluso ha podido poner en peligro a otros, por ejemplo en un coche, no tiene que ser en una presa.
> SEGURIDAD, ¿para quien? ¿de que seguridad se habla aqui? y por ultimo ¿quien decide lo que es seguro?
> Un saludo para todos


A todas estas preguntas que comentas hay respuesta, pero yo quisiera centrarme en lo que comentas sin ser pregunta.

¿De veras crees que todos somos conscientes de nuestros actos y sabemos lo que hacemos? Personalmente tengo que decirte que no. El que circula a 180Km/h por una autovía o a 90Km/h por una calle del centro probablemente no tiene ni la más remota idea de lo que puede ocasionarle (a él y a los demás) su actitud. Igual pasa con la gente que se dedica a usar una presa para lo que no es.

Se pueden tomar todas las medidas de seguridad que se quiera, pero si algo se usa para lo que no ha sido pensado y diseñado, siempre habrá un riesgo imposible de calcular.


Coincido con Jlois en que ha de haber más y mejor mantenimiento de las estructuras no vitales de una presa. Es más, propongo a los clubes y asociaciones de escalada que contacten con los propietarios de las presas para hablar sobre la posibilidad de crear puntos de anclaje para la práctica de la escalada de sus muros en aquellas donde sea posible y seguro.

Personalmente no me llama la atención, ni le veo la gracia a, escalar o rapelar una pared de hormigón, prefiero hacerlo en paredes naturales.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Es más, propongo a los clubes y asociaciones de escalada que contacten con los propietarios de las presas para hablar sobre la posibilidad de crear puntos de anclaje para la práctica de la escalada de sus muros en aquellas donde sea posible y seguro.


Dudo mucho que den autorización para eso  :Embarrassment:

----------


## REEGE

Es que una presa, no es para que un grupo de irresponsables, se dedique a usarlas para escalada. Ya que si luego ocurre algo, el servicio de explotación de ésta se busca el lio... Los que quieran emociones fuertes, que escalen el everest... o cualquier montaña natural. Pero ninguna obra hidráulica, ésta diseñada para diversión de ésta gente, sino para ofrecer unos servicios que deberían ser más valorados.

----------


## ben-amar

> *Es que una presa, no es para que un grupo de irresponsables, se dedique a usarlas para escalada. Ya que si luego ocurre algo, el servicio de explotación de ésta se busca el lio...* Los que quieran emociones fuertes, que escalen el everest... o cualquier montaña natural. Pero ninguna obra hidráulica, ésta diseñada para diversión de ésta gente, sino para ofrecer unos servicios que deberían ser más valorados.


Sin embargo si ocurre en la represa, ¿no hay lio?

Cada uno que asuma la responsabilidad de sus actos y si quien se encuentra trabajando entiende que se estan rompiendo los protocolos de seguridad de la presa,DE LA PRESA, que actue en consecuencia pero ¡llamarle la atencion por que ha decidido hacer algo que el mismo no se atreveria a hacerlo! Eso es como escandalizarte y llemarle la atencion a alguien que no cruza la calle por un paso de peatones

----------


## Luján

> Dudo mucho que den autorización para eso


Todo es preguntar. El no ya se tiene, así que no se pierde nada.




> Es que una presa, no es para que un grupo de irresponsables, se dedique a usarlas para escalada. Ya que si luego ocurre algo, el servicio de explotación de ésta se busca el lio... Los que quieran emociones fuertes, que escalen el everest... o cualquier montaña natural. Pero ninguna obra hidráulica, ésta diseñada para diversión de ésta gente, sino para ofrecer unos servicios que deberían ser más valorados.



Hay unos pequeños errores de concepto en tus palabras.

No todos los que hacen (hacemos) escalada son (somos) irresponsables.

Si el titular de la presa (o cualquier otra instalación) crea los puntos de anclaje y gestiona unas normas de uso, no tiene por qué haber accidentes si se siguen las mismas.

Y si no se siguen, el responsable será el usuario. ¿Acaso el que puso los puestos de fuego en un merendero es responsable de que un idiota no apague sus cenizas y provoquen un incendio? O más claro: ¿Es responsable el fabricante de un coche de que un conductor borracho se mate por ir a 150Km/h en una carretera mojada, con curvas, sin visibilidad y limitada a 90Km/h? Así, por tanto se podría preguntar: ¿Es responsable el titular de una presa porque un "escalador" caiga por no asegurarse bien?,¿o por usar material en mal estado? La respuesta es clara: No, a no ser que el material en mal estado sean los anclajes que proporcionó.

Si se ponen unas normas claras y coherentes y se cumplen no tiene que haber problemas.

----------


## jasg555

> No todos los que hacen (hacemos) escalada son (somos) irresponsables.
> 
> Si el titular de la presa (o cualquier otra instalación) crea los puntos de anclaje y gestiona unas normas de uso, no tiene por qué haber accidentes si se siguen las mismas.



 Lo poco que conozco de gente que practica ese deporte son gente bastante sensata, y sana.

 Creando una zona en donde se pueda practicar, con sus normas, etc... incluso puede suponer un apoyo económico para la instalación hidraúlica. Igual que se practica vela u otro deporte, éste puede ser perfectamente viable. Todo es ver su viabilidad y regularlo.

 No hay que olvidar que éstas obras son de todos y pagadas (tanto la construcción como el mantenimiento y personal) con el dinero de todos.

 Yo no lo veo imposible ni reprochable.

----------


## REEGE

Hola Luján, no creo que éste sea un tema como para ponerlo tan difícil. En primer lugar, yo no llamo irresponsables a los que practican o practicáis, la escalada. Pero si lo son los que van a un sitio donde esta expresamente prohibido ya que tienen la barandilla literalmente doblada por dejarse caer por una pared de 36 mts. No creo que exista ninguna presa, ni ningún encargado de explotación tan loco, como para permitir que desciendan por las paredes de sus presas gente, con el riesgo que eso tiene y lo vigiladas que están por los servicios de prevención éstas instalaciones. Comentaros, que no sabéis muchos del foro, las prohibiciones que tenemos los que aquí trabajamos en las tareas que realizamos como para que allí se permitan estos deportes de riesgo. Y sí, todos pagamos estas infraestructuras, pero no para hacer lo que nos dé la gana en ellas, ya que tienen una finalidad que no es la que aquí se está exponiendo. Deciros también, que por culpa de unos pocos cada vez nos será más difícil disfrutar de éstos sitios...

----------


## F. Lázaro

> [...] si luego ocurre algo, el servicio de explotación de ésta se busca el lio... [...]


Encima eso...  :Mad:  sin comerlo ni beberlo, por culpa de cuatro inconscientes  :Mad:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Seguridad en las presas ¿para quien?


Para ella misma y para todos. Todos sabemos los problemas que puede ocasionar una presa en la que se produzca un incidente por culpa de actos vandálicos, sabotajes o incluso más graves y que pueda derivar en algo más gordo, poniendo en peligro la propia presa...

Tú que vives aguas abajo de Iznájar, seguro que no te gustaría que en la misma se produzcan incidentes que puedan ponerla en peligro por culpa de algún desalmado que tenga ganas de hacer polvo todo lo que encuentre por su camino...




> ¿Estan las presas en peligro y son objetivo de terrorismo o simplemente de los desalmados que van destrozando cuanto encuentran a su paso?


En primer lugar, diría de los desalmados que destrozan todo lo que encuentran a su paso... pero también, cualquiera de las grandes presas que, obviamente serán de Categoría A, pueden ser puntos estratégicos y podrían ser objetivo de algún ataque deliberado, ya sea de tipo vandálico, sabotaje, bélico o terrorista.




> Si es así o son susceptibles de actos contrarios deberian contar con unos protocolos, seguro que existen, que protegiesen las obras y las personas que alli trabajan.


Los hay, incluidos dentro de los PEP's. Para actos de desalmados (incendios provocados y vandalismo), así como más graves (bélicos, sabotajes, etc), creo que se establecía escenario 0 de seguridad sea cual sea su efecto, realizando una inspección del suceso. Dependiendo de la dimensión del daño, se aplicarán escenarios superiores de seguridad, como puede ser, por ejemplo, si se observan desperfectos en estructuras, instalaciones, equipos, etc, procediendo a aplicar las medidas correctoras que procedan y a movilizar los recursos necesarios.

En caso de que el incidente sea serio y pueda provocar algo importante, se enviaría un mensaje o comunicado de urgencia comunicando que en la presa tal, se ha declarado el escenario X (0,1,2 o 3) de seguridad por X causa, indicando si procede la aplicación de alguna medida aguas abajo de la misma... y bueno algunos detalles más que ahora tampoco vienen al caso...




> Sin embargo, si al decir "seguridad en las presas" nos referimos a los actos mas o menos temerarios que hacen o pueden hacer cuantos las visitan, eso es harina de otro costal.


Al fin y al cabo, seguridad... quién te dice que esos temerarios no les de por liarla???

Por poner un ejemplo, las compuertas de los aliviaderos, hoy en día, muchas presas cuentan con sus respectivos sistemas de telecontrol para poder maniobrar las compuertas a distancia desde la oficina, edificios de control, lo que haya, pero también, se pueden accionar a mano por si en un caso, no hay corriente y hay que subirlas. Te imaginas que uno de esos desalmados le da por levantar alguna compuerta o enredar en las instalaciones eléctricas o mecánicas de la misma la que se formaría???? Por eso, que los sistemas de CCTV repartidos por toda la presa (las cámaras) hoy en día se hacen imprescindibles para controlar todos estos sitios...




> ¿es lo mismo saltar sobre el muro de coronacion o bajar por un aliviadero que ponerse bajo el muro de la presa para hacer una foto o lavarse?


No es lo mismo, pero tú ves a alguien accediendo a las instalaciones de una presa o al pie de presa de la misma...cómo sabes que va a hacer fotos, va a lavarse las manos, o a destrozar algo??? Cómo sabes quién no va a hacer nada y quién va a liarla???

Cuando quieran llegar el personal de la presa hasta donde se encuentre esa persona, esa persona le ha dado tiempo a hacer 10 fotos... o a destrozar algo...




> Somos mayores, la mayoria, y sabemos lo que hacemos, las consecuencias que pueden tener nuestros actos y las asumimos. Si no hacemos daño a nada ni a nadie con nuestros actos ¿quien nos puede recriminar?


Pero también hay gente que aunque sean mayores, no saben lo que hacen, y no saben las consecuencias que pueden tener sus actos, que pueden ser extremadamente peores de lo que se puedan pensar...
Como he dicho antes, cuando ves a alguien merodeando por alguna instalación de una presa, no sabes quién es, ni lo que piensa hacer, y tan pronto te hace 2 fotos como que te destroza algo o te forma alguna en menos que canta un gallo...




> es cierto que hace falta más seguridad en las presas, es cierto que esas barandillas y esas protecciones están en muchos casos deteriorados y no creo que sea por la colocación de unas cuerdas


Evidentemente, las barandillas no se estropean por colocar unas cordadas ya sea para escalada, rapelar, o puenting (este último, en el caso de presas de bóveda claro, porque ya habría que estar im**cil para hacer puenting en una de gravedad  :Embarrassment: )...

Pero en mi caso, la verdad, no me gusta nada el caso que comentó Reege hace ya tiempo, el de hacer escalada o rappel en las presas, y he visto a más de uno hacerlo. Creo que hay sitios muchos más adecuados para practicar este tipo de actividades que en una presa, sea cual sea. Las presas son para lo que son.




> hace falta más personas empleadas en el cuidado y mantenimiento de unas instalaciones que en la mayor parte de los casos ya son irrecuperables...


Gran parte del trabajo que realiza el personal que trabaja en presas está destinado a: mantenimiento de sus instalaciones en sus respectivos ámbitos (eléctrico, mecánico, auscultación, etc para garantizar la total operatividad del embalse) y a trabajos forestales de conservación... y en todos sitios se intenta tener todo lo más cuidado posible (Reege te puede hablar mucho mejor de este tema, ya que el conoce bien su día a día). En cuanto a lo de instalaciones irrecuperables, no sé, me parece que esa afirmación es un poco exagerada. Que en algún lugar en concreto esté todo abandonado y todo echo unos zorros no quiere decir que el resto sea así.




> Hace falta más medios humanos y menos rentabilidad a base de automatismos que transforman unos lugares para disfrutar de sus vistas excepcionales en verdaderos campos de concentración que con sus verjas , sus barreras casi infranqueables hacen que el saltárselas sea un falso reto que nunca debiera ser superado pero que a veces se supera.


Con lo cual, si hay una valla, para qué se la saltan?? Cuando hay una valla o una verja será por algo, no creo que esté ahí por gusto de gastar dinero en vallar todo para nada...

Al menos, las presas que conozco, ninguna de ellas ni por asomo se asemejan a campos de concentración... en ninguna presa he visto que haya prisioneros, ni se torture a nadie, ni se maltrate a nada ni a nadie, ni se violen las leyes...

Esas vallas, verjas, barreras, no existirían, si no existieran los inconscientes que hay (remito a los vídeos de comienzo de este hilo), así como otro tipo de animales salvajes que andan sueltos en nuestra sociedad, capaces de hacer de todo con tal de divertirse haciendo el mayor daño posible a todo, dañando todo lo que se les pone por delante, pudiendo provocar daños importantes o graves si se les permite el acceso libre y sin control.

Y entiendo que la administraciones encargadas de las instalaciones de las diferentes presas protejan sus instalaciones, ya que en ellas, hay materiales que valen mucho dinero, como todos los destinados a la operación de los órganos de desagüe, los propios sistemas de seguridad y de auscultación de una presa, etc, los cuales velan por la seguridad y el correcto funcionamiento de una presa y sus instalaciones, los cuales pueden ser objetivo de actos de todo tipo por algunos de los animales que hay sueltos en nuestra sociedad...

Que por esto, pagamos justos por pecadores y no podemos de disfrutar de estas joyas de infraestructuras hidráulicas?? Por desgracia sí, y los que queremos disfrutar de estas infraestructuras pues no lo podemos hacer en toda su dimensión, pero es lo que hay...




> estoy hablando de esas zonas que amparándose en ciertos artículos de nuestra confusa justicia las cierran por motivos de seguridad en la integridad de sus instalaciones...


Los titulares de las presas, como responsables de seguridad de las mismas, ejecutarán las medidas que estimen oportunas aplicar en cuanto a materias de seguridad para garantizar la seguridad de la misma y de su correcto funcionamiento. La presa y sus instalaciones estarán dotadas de las medidas de seguridad que disponga el titular de la misma.




> [...] lo que creo es que hace falta más personal en las presas y menos cámaras [...]


En algunos sitios puede que haga falta falta más personal, dependiendo de las necesidades de cada presa, pero la solución tampoco pasa por tener a todo un regimiento por cada presa  :Embarrassment:  ¿de qué serviría????  :Confused: 

En cuanto a la implantación de los CCTV en las presas, lo veo perfecto, es más, las que no dispongan de ellos, implantarlos, y en las que ya los tengan, si hacen falta, reforzarlos. Es la única forma de tener controlado todas las instalaciones de una presa, ante algunos salvajes que hay sueltos por ahí, con el único fin de cometer actos vandálicos o peores incluso, como sabotajes o bélicos, y a través de las CCTV es la mejor manera de tener vigiladas todas las instalaciones y en caso de que se produzca algún incidente, acudir al lugar en cuestión en caso de que proceda y tomar las medidas correctoras necesarias en caso de que se produzca algún incidente.

En resumen, yo no estoy diciendo que las presas y se cierren y se blinden... todo lo contrario, que el acceso a la presa sea libre, eso sí, siempre convenientemente equipadas con sus CCTV para cualquier incidencia, así como también, que se limite y se controle convenientemente el acceso libre a las instalaciones de la presa (entradas de galerías, centrales hidroléctricas, zonas de maniobras de los órganos de desagües, cuencos amortiguadores, salidas de desagües, subestaciones eléctricas, centros de control y oficinas de las presas, etc).

Un saludo a todos.

----------


## Luján

> [...]
> 
> En cuanto a la implantación de los CCTV en las presas, lo veo perfecto, es más, las que no dispongan de ellos, implantarlos, y en las que ya los tengan, si hacen falta, reforzarlos. Es la única forma de tener controlado todas las instalaciones de una presa, ante algunos salvajes que hay sueltos por ahí, con el único fin de cometer actos vandálicos o peores incluso, como sabotajes o bélicos, y a través de las CCTV es la mejor manera de tener vigiladas todas las instalaciones y en caso de que se produzca algún incidente, acudir al lugar en cuestión en caso de que proceda y tomar las medidas correctoras necesarias en caso de que se produzca algún incidente.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Un saludo a todos.



Si quieres seguridad en una presa para evitar actos vandálicos y/o terroristas, el circuito cerrado de televisión es el sistema menos eficaz que existe. Para cuando el que ve las imágenes, si hay alguien que las está mirando, se da cuenta de lo que pasa y manda una patrulla, el daño ya está hecho; y para cuando llegue la patrulla a la presa, los vándalos ya estarán en el bar de debajo de su casa riéndose de lo que han hecho. Y con que lleven pasamontañas ni siquiera podrás identificarlos. Sólo sería efectivo si las imágenes se monitorizaran a tiempo real y en la misma presa.

La única forma de evitar ese tipo de actos es mediante vigilancia presencial, y sea un Vigilante de Seguridad o personal a cargo del titular. Y aquí estoy de acuerdo con jasg555. Hace falta ese personal. Serían 2000 (presas) x3 (turnos)=6000 puestos de trabajo a repartir los sueldos entre muchos titulares. No creo que sea un coste inasumible. Es más, en presas en las que aún se mantiene el personal 24/7, ni siquiera habría que aumentar gastos ni pagar a nadie más.

Si alguien está decidido a "reventar" una presa, le da igual que haya CCTV, vallas, alambre de espino electrificado o perros entrenados.



Respecto a los escaladores, es cierto que colgar 80 o 90 Kg de una valla es algo peligroso para el que cuelga y dañino para la valla. Si la valla se rompe, los afectados podrían demandar al titular de la presa por no tener sus instalaciones en buen estado, aunque ellos la hayan roto haciendo algo alegal (desconozco si es ilegal la escalada en presas más allá de las posibles prohibiciones locales por parte del titular). Y es posible que ganaran, dependiendo de los abogados.

Por esta razón es por la que abogo por crear puntos de anclaje exclusivos para escalada en algunas (no tiene por qué ser todas) presas y por publicar unas normas claras y bien visibles para su uso. El mantenimiento de los herrajes es mínimo y su precio de instalación tampoco es muy alto. Es más, casi que se mantiene sólo, ya que muchos escaladores dejan (no me incluyo, porque soy escalador novato y sin material) material propio cuando el que está colocado en la vía ya no garantiza la seguridad. No hace mucho, mi cuñado se dejó unos cuantos anclajes en una vía porque los que había ya estaban oxidados.

El escalador responsable cuida los anclajes que hay en la vía tanto o más que su propio material, porque en ello le va la vida.

----------


## jlois

La exposición que ha desarrollado el amigo Lázaro es del todo lógica y no siendo en cuestiones muy puntuales en las que discrepo pero de forma pacífica jejeje...en todo lo demás creo que ha quedado perfectamente explicado el tema de fondo.

En cuanto a si es factible o no el usar estas infraestructuras para rápeles o encadenamientos y ascensiones en artificial ( lo del puenting o lo del jumping no es muy recomendable ), dependería de los lugares , de la seguridad ( y ya no digo sólo la de los própios muros sino tambien la de los própios practicantes )...para ello existen las licencias federativas , las escuelas de escalada que al menos por aquí en el norte conozco cercanas a algun embalse respetan el entorno, censuran cualquier actividad que pueda hacer peligrar el buen uso de estos lugares...quiero decir para finalizar , que el hecho de que existan unos foros como los que aquí se pueden ver es un motivo para recorrerlos y entender todos los criterios...entenderlos , observarlos, dialogarlos...
Si muchos de esos "indeseables" conociesen  la información que se transmite en un lugar como embalses.net, quizás una buena parte de ellos llegasen a respetar y a sentir estas obras con otro tipo de talante.
Gracias a todos por ese diálogo tan intenso y que demuestra el porqué nos gusta recorrer todos y cada uno de los embalses. Al menos en eso que es lo más importante estamos todos de acuerdo jejeje...

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## REEGE

*Con éste correo que me mandaron ayer, se resume todo éste debate...
Antes el ser humano y su educación eran de otra manera, bajo mi punto de vista, ya que alguno podeis discrepar de mí... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Cuarenta años de diferencia
Escenario: Tienes que hacer un viaje en avión. 

Año 1969: Te dan de comer, de beber y los periódicos que quieras. Todo servido por azafatas espectaculares.

Año 2009: Entras en el avión abrochándote el cinturón de los pantalones que te han hecho quitar para pasar el control, te sientan en una butaca en la que si respiras profundo le metes el codo en el ojo al de al lado y si tienes sed el azafato te ofrece una carta con cuatro latas a precio de oro. Si protestas, cuando aterrizas te meten el dedo por el culo para ver si llevas drogas. 


Escenario: Manolo tiene pensado ir al bosque después de clase. Al entrar al colegio le enseña a Pancho una navaja, con la que quiere hacer un tirachinas.

Año 1969: El subdirector lo ve y le pregunta donde la ha comprado. Le enseña la suya, que es antigua, pero mejor. 

Año 2009: La escuela se cierra. Llaman a la policía, que se lleva a Manolo al reformatorio. Antena 3 y Tele5 presentan los informativos de las 15:00 desde la puerta del colegio.




Escenario: Disciplina escolar 

Año 1969: Haces una putada en clase. El profesor te mete dos hostias, y, al llegar a tu casa, tu padre te arrea otras dos. 

Año 2009: Haces una putada en clase. El profesor te pide disculpas. Tu padre le monta un pollo al profesor y a ti, para que se te pase el disgusto, te compra una moto. 



Escenario: Fran y Marcos se reparten unos puñetazos después de clase.  

Año 1969: Los compañeros los animan, Marcos gana. Se dan la mano y terminan siendo colegas. 

Año 2009: La escuela se cierra. Tele5 proclama el mes antiviolencia escolar. El periódico 20 Minutos dedica cinco columnas al asunto, y Antena 3 aposta (de nuevo) a Matías Prats, en pleno temporal, frente a la puerta del colegio, para presentar el telediario. 
Escenario: Luis, jugando a la pelota, rompe el cristal de un coche en el barrio; su padre saca el cinturón y le pega unos buenos latigazos con él. 

Año 1969: Luis aprende la lección y tiene más cuidado la próxima vez, crece normalmente, va a la universidad y se convierte en un hombre de negocios con éxito. 


Año 2009: Arrestan al padre de Luis por maltrato a menores. Sin la figura paterna, Luis se une a una banda callejera. Los psicólogos convencen a su hermana de que el padre abusaba de ella, y lo mantienen en la cárcel de por vida. La madre de Luis se enrolla con el psicólogo. Mercedes Milá abre la final de Gran Hermano con un discurso relativo a la noticia.  

Escenario: Juan se cae mientras echaba una carrera y se araña en la rodilla. Su profesora, María, se lo encuentra llorando al borde del camino. María lo abraza para confortarlo.  


Año 1969: Al poco rato, Juan se siente mejor y sigue jugando. 

 Año 2009: María es acusada de perversión de menores y se va al paro. Se enfrenta a tres años de cárcel. Juan se pasa cinco años de terapia en terapia. Sus padres demandan al colegio por negligencia y a la profesora por trauma emocional, ganando ambos juicios. María, en paro y endeudada, se suicida tirándose de un edificio. Cuando aterriza, lo hace encima de un coche y también rompe una maceta. El dueño del coche y el dueño de la planta demandan a los herederos de María por destrucción de la propiedad (y ganan). Tele5 y Antena 3 coproducen el telefilm, y, definitivamente, el plató de los informativos queda ya emplazado en medio de la calle. 


Escenario: El fin de las vacaciones. 

Año 1969: Después de chuparse una caravana del copón, con toda la familia metida en un seiscientos, tras un mes de vacaciones en un apartamento cochambroso de la costa, se terminan las vacaciones. Al día siguiente, se trabaja normalmente, y no pasa nada. 

Año 2009: Después de volver de Cancún, de un viaje con todos los gastos pagados, la gente sufre trastornos del sueño, avitaminosis, cefaleas, depresión y amenorrea. 


Conclusión: Como hemos cambiado...

----------


## ben-amar

Me encanta tu optimismo :EEK!:  :Cool:  
Aunque creo que no tiene nada que ver con el tema de este hilo

----------


## aberroncho

Bueno volviendo al tema de las presas, yo creo que sus funciones son muchas, pero entre ellas no veo claro lo de la escalada. Conozco muchas y algunas de primera mano y esto es mas serio de los que mucho creen. Los dueños o responsables de ellas tienen que velar por su seguridad y no van a complicarse la vida para que algunos practiquen su afición preferida.
Hay algunas que la apertura de compuertas es en automático (abren y cierran las compuertas solas con el nivel del embalse), tienen instalados equipos de automatismo carísimos y deben estar cerradas a cal y canto, mas que nada porque alguien puede actuar manualmente sobre las compuertas y abrirlas.
Yo conozco varias donde, a pesar de tener súper cancelas para que no se salten, todas las semanas hay actos vandálicos. Hay gente para todo, los que van a cazar palomas, los que van a robar cobre, los que simplemente van a curiosear..
Si yo fuera el responsable  de una presa actuaría de la misma manera y haría todo lo posible para que nadie pudiera tener acceso, porque si a alguna persona de estas que se saltan las cancelas les pasase algo dentro de las instalaciones, mejor es que me cogiera confesado, porque lo menos que me podía pasar es visitar el talego.
De todas formas todo el que quiera visitar una presa para conocerla o ver su funcionamiento, si pone empeño y pide los permisos oportunos, no lo tiene tan complicado.

----------


## Luján

> Bueno volviendo al tema de las presas, yo creo que sus funciones son muchas, pero entre ellas no veo claro lo de la escalada. Conozco muchas y algunas de primera mano y esto es mas serio de los que mucho creen. Los dueños o responsables de ellas tienen que velar por su seguridad y no van a complicarse la vida para que algunos practiquen su afición preferida.
> Hay algunas que la apertura de compuertas es en automático (abren y cierran las compuertas solas con el nivel del embalse), tienen instalados equipos de automatismo carísimos y deben estar cerradas a cal y canto, mas que nada porque alguien puede actuar manualmente sobre las compuertas y abrirlas.
> Yo conozco varias donde, a pesar de tener súper cancelas para que no se salten, todas las semanas hay actos vandálicos. Hay gente para todo, los que van a cazar palomas, los que van a robar cobre, los que simplemente van a curiosear..
> *Si yo fuera el responsable  de una presa actuaría de la misma manera y haría todo lo posible para que nadie pudiera tener acceso, porque si a alguna persona de estas que se saltan las cancelas les pasase algo dentro de las instalaciones, mejor es que me cogiera confesado, porque lo menos que me podía pasar es visitar el talego.*
> De todas formas todo el que quiera visitar una presa para conocerla o ver su funcionamiento, si pone empeño y pide los permisos oportunos, no lo tiene tan complicado.


Ahí te equivocas.

En el caso de que alguien entre sin permiso en un lugar cerrado y sufra un percance, la responsabilidad es totalmente suya. Nada tiene que preocuparle al titular o responsable de la instalación más que confirmar que el cerramiento estaba en óptimas condiciones y que el damnificado entró sin permiso.

----------


## aberroncho

> Ahí te equivocas.
> 
> En el caso de que alguien entre sin permiso en un lugar cerrado y sufra un percance, la responsabilidad es totalmente suya. Nada tiene que preocuparle al titular o responsable de la instalación más que confirmar que el cerramiento estaba en óptimas condiciones y que el damnificado entró sin permiso.


Luján lo digo con conocimiento de causa. También el damnificado puede decir que se encontró las cancelas abiertas, cosa que pasa muy a menudo porque algunos candados de seguridad duran menos que un caramelo en la puerta de un colegio.

----------


## REEGE

Totalmente de acuerdo contigo, parece que los que estamos cerca de éstas obras sabemos los verdaderos riesgos que tienen y gracias a Dios, decir que la inmensa mayoría de los que las visitan, son gente como la mayoría de éste foro, sensata y educada y que  lo que buscan es disfrutar de ellas y de los deportes y funciones que nos ofrecen. Pero por desgracia siempre hay vándalos y gente que disfruta haciendo daño tanto a la obra como a su entorno y su fauna y flora.
Por cierto hoy llamé la atención a un hombre que estaba arrancando matas de romero en coronación de la presa.... Sin palabras...

----------


## jasg555

> Luján lo digo con conocimiento de causa. También el damnificado puede decir que se encontró las cancelas abiertas, cosa que pasa muy a menudo porque algunos candados de seguridad duran menos que un caramelo en la puerta de un colegio.


 No hace mucho hubo un atropello de tren a varias personas en Tarragona. Cruzaron las vías por el lugar indebido y murieron.

El fiscal, a fecha de hoy no ha imputado ni al maquinista, ni al responsable de estación, ni a la compañía. Ni lo va a hacer. Si no hay imputación de responsabilidad, es muy difícil que haya una sentencia.

Si una persona va a una presa u otra instalación, se pasa las advertencias, salta una valla y tiene un accidente, *NUNCA* va a ser responsable ni la empresa ni los empleados.

Otra cosa es si una persona va paseando, hay una valla en malas condiciones, se apoya a ver el paisaje y se despeña. Es completamente distinto, y ahí que se agarre el resposable de mantenimiento y la empresa concesionaria. Aunque con el seguro de RC pelillos a la mar.

 Aunque hay veces que lo que ocurre es que algunos se piensan que la presa es suya y quieren hacerse valer en una autoridad que no tienen, como cuando un compañero mío comenzó a sacar fotos de el embalse de Pedrezuela aguas arriba desde la presa. Salió el funcionario vociferando como un loco. Afortunadamente estaba allí la Guardia Civil y le aclaró que aguas arriba podía sacar las fotos que quisiera.

Y así se hizo.

----------


## aberroncho

Tal vez he exagerado con lo del talego, pero es real  que la administración  te multa por algo que algunos desaprensivos han cometido en tus instalaciones y tu como dueño te tienes que comer el marrón y pagar religiosamente.
Esto es verídico.

----------


## Luján

> Tal vez he exagerado con lo del talego, pero es real  que la administración  te multa por algo que algunos desaprensivos han cometido en tus instalaciones y tu como dueño te tienes que comer el marrón y pagar religiosamente.
> Esto es verídico.


Hay que pagar, como he dicho arriba, y como ha dicho también Jasg555 SI Y SÓLO SI se demuestra que ha habido negligencia por parte del dueño.

Y por cierto, si una cancela está abierta, pero hay un cartel de prohibido pasar el que se come el marrón es el que pasa.

Aunque siempre habrá abogados que defiendan a los desaperensivos e inconscientes alegando el mal estado de las instalaciones, si éstos entran donde no deben es su responsabilidad.

Repito de nuevo: Si las instalaciones, sean cuales sean, están en condiciones, con las verjas bien puestas y los carteles en lugares visibles, los responsables de dichas instalaciones pueden dormir tranquilos, ya que los marrones se los tragará el que se meta donde no debe.



Respecto a lo del Tren. Es imposible que se impute al maquinista o a la empresa del tren, porque no es su responsabilidad. En todo caso sería responsabilidad de ADIF, si las vías pertenecen a ésta, o al propietario de las vías/estación si se demuestra que el vallado estaba en mal estado. Si los que pasaron por ahí lo hicieron sin tener en cuenta los carteles advirtiendo de que no se debe, ellos son los responsables. Es más, si la empresa propietaria de la locomotora (y/o de las vías) se pusiera dura, podría reclamar daños y perjuicios y solicitar una indemnización por el coste de las reparaciones en la misma tras el accidente.

----------


## REEGE

En la inauguración de la jornada "Normas Técnicas de Seguridad de Presas y Embalses. Presentación y Debate" 

El Secretario de Estado de Medio Rural y Agua destaca el elevado nivel de seguridad de las presas y embalses españoles.

Josep Puxeu subraya que la normativa responde a la sensibilidad de la sociedad y garantiza las mejores condiciones para los ciudadanos.


El Secretario de Estado de Medio Rural y Agua, Josep Puxeu, ha inaugurado este martes en la sede de la Escuela de Ingenieros de Caminos, Canales y Puertos la jornada "Normas Técnicas de Seguridad de Presas y Embalses. Presentación y Debate", organizada por el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, y Medio Rural y Marino (MARM). 

Josep Puxeu ha destacado el elevado nivel de seguridad de las presas y embalses españoles, cuya normativa en la presente década responde a la sensibilidad de la sociedad. En este sentido, se garantizan las mejores condiciones para los habitantes ubicados aguas abajo de presas y embalses con independencia del titular del embalse, de su uso y de su tipología. 

Asimismo, el Secretario de Estado de Medio Rural y Agua ha resaltado que el nivel de seguridad se verá reforzado aún más cuando entre en vigor el Real Decreto que recoge las tres Normas Técnicas de Seguridad de Presas y Embalses, que cumplen las disposiciones recogidas en la Legislación vigente y contienen las exigencias que deben respetar estas infraestructuras hidráulicas en cada una de las fases de su vida. 

Para la elaboración de estas normas, el MARM ha creado un grupo de trabajo, formado por expertos en la materia, que han consensuado los borradores tras un enriquecedor proceso de debate y de participación pública. 

Asimismo, las normas distribuyen las competencias que corresponden a la Administración General del Estado y a las Comunidades Autónomas, actuando cada una de ellas a través de sus respectivos Órganos competentes en materia de seguridad. 


30 de noviembre de 2010

----------


## F. Lázaro

Acabo de ver otro vídeo que también tela marinera, este tío tiene que tener la cabeza hecha polvo, porque vamos, no me explico a que viene a hacer semejante acción... :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKzUI...eature=related

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Definitivamente, creo que no hay una pelota sana.

Saludos.

----------


## ben-amar

> Acabo de ver otro vídeo que también tela marinera, este tío tiene que tener la cabeza hecha polvo, porque vamos, no me explico a que viene a hacer semejante acción...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKzUI...eature=related


que lo haga en Iznajar con los desagues abiertos a tope, se come las aceitunas de Iznajar con los membrillos de Puente Genil en los ojos mientras recoje las naranjas de Palma del rio  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## perdiguera

> Cita:
> Iniciado por F. Lázaro  
> Acabo de ver otro vídeo que también tela marinera, este tío tiene que tener la cabeza hecha polvo, porque vamos, no me explico a que viene a hacer semejante acción...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKzUI...eature=related


No sólo la cabeza, todo él está mal acabado. Se cree más valiente y no sabe que los cementerios están llenos de valientes. ¿Pensará en algún momento antes de tirarse, que pueden ser sus últimas palabras?




> que lo haga en Iznajar con los desagues abiertos a tope, se come las aceitunas de Iznajar con los membrillos de Puente Genil en los ojos mientras recoje las naranjas de Palma del rio


Terminaría como una verdulería. Muy buena comparación.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> [...] Se cree más valiente y no sabe que los cementerios están llenos de valientes. ¿Pensará en algún momento antes de tirarse, que pueden ser sus últimas palabras?


Viendo los actos que llevan a cabo, dudo mucho que estos seres tengan uso de razón para pensar en eso... :Embarrassment:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> que lo haga en Iznajar con los desagues abiertos a tope, se come las aceitunas de Iznajar con los membrillos de Puente Genil en los ojos mientras recoje las naranjas de Palma del rio


Jajajajaja, muy bueno ben-amar. Seguro que se le quitan las ganas.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Jajajajaja, muy bueno ben-amar. Seguro que se le quitan las ganas.


O no... a lo mejor tiene ganas de probarlo también  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sergi1907

> O no... a lo mejor tiene ganas de probarlo también


Estoy convencido que lo haría igual, al no tener cerebro.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## embalses al 100%

> O no... a lo mejor tiene ganas de probarlo también


Aunque ahí lo va a tener dificil... Seguro que por aquí no se tira :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-K_8R03jIZI

----------

